

Show HN: Dewmail: An open-source email parsing microservice for HTTP APIs - withaspark
http://dewmail.io

======
stephenr
So am I correct thinking that the config options need to be changed before its
compiled? Any chance it could read a conf/ini file instead?

Besides the above query this looks great, I'm always happy to see utilities
like this that can be self hosted. Not everyone is happy with a dozen external
(ie saas) dependencies for their business systems!

~~~
withaspark
That's correct, for now--great point. It certainly could--I'll bug it as an
enhancement. Thank you!

Future plans are to put a really lightweight backend that facilitates
configuration, routing, and authenticity checks (mostly SPF) during runtime
but my primary goal is keeping it small. There are good things ahead once it
comes out of weekend hack mode and fills out after the alpha release matures.
Thank you so much for your help! Please let me know if there's anything I can
do to help. I'd appreciate any feedback.

------
fiatjaf
This can be useful.

The problem is that there is already Mailgun and others providing this for
free, and it's more likely that someone needing this service will prefer them,
because they have less probability of shutting down the service.

This could change if you open-sourced the code and made it easier for people
to run it themselves.

~~~
withaspark
Thank you for your feedback and I couldn't agree more!

I wanted to make sure even if it didn't get enough traction for me to keep it
up, users knew they were taken care of long term. It is 100% open source,
released under the MIT License.

Please watch/star on GitHub
[https://github.com/withaspark/dewmail](https://github.com/withaspark/dewmail)
and I'd really appreciate requests, bugs, forks, and PRs!

~~~
withaspark
Perhaps, I should market this better on the site--hosted vs open source. Great
feedback; thank you so much!

